# Effects Loop on the Vox Night rain 15W



## Les~Paul (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello to you people of earth!

I have the Vox Night Train 15W head with the NT112 cab.
I saw that I can put on a amp without an FX loop an FX loop mod.
Can I put an FX loop mod on my Night Train 15W head?

Thank You!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read on other forums that a loop mod isn't possible on the Night Train, partly because there's no room for the jacks and extra tube it would require...


----------

